# help! ear infection please give advice



## laniefly (May 25, 2012)

Hi, 
my GSD will be 12 weeks on tuesday. She went outside this morning and after playing, she started scratching/pawing at her left ear and shaking her head back and forth ALOT. He ears were standing up, but now that one is drooping. I was afraid she got a bug in it or something( we have ants in our back yard and I treat the mounds, but they still seem to pop up from time to time) so I took her in to the vet.
They took a sample of some sort of her ear and said she had an infection. I have drops and cleaning solution to put in both of her ears. Does this sound like an infection? She is still shaking her head back and forth a lot and seems uncomfortable. It came on so quickly I am still worried something is in there. What could have changed within an hour this morning to make her suddenly have all these problems with her ear? Wouldnt an infection come on slowly and I would have seen more symptoms?

Also, the vet treated me like I was asking stupid questions so I will ask here. How long should I wait to see improvment before taking her back in? I do the medicine twice a day and she has a follow up in 7 days. If she is still shaking her head and acting funny in 48 hrs or so should I get a second opinion? Also, if it is an infection are there way to help prevent them in the future and will her ear ever stand back up? 

Thanks, I probably do sound like a paranoid puppy mom, but I am worried and hope they diagnosed her properly. I do want to add she isnt whining or in pain if I touch her ear. She just paws at it and shakes her head alot. She only seems to give me problems when I try to put the medicine in.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

How odd, that it would be so sudden. I can understand your worry. 

What does it look like inside the ear? Any gunk? You said she is only doing this with the left ear? Does it look worse inside than the other?

From the ear infections my oldest has had, yes, there was relief within 48 hours. Sooner than that actually.

Sorry I can't speak to the ear going down. Hopefully others will come along with more/better info for you!


----------



## laniefly (May 25, 2012)

I looked inside both ears and compared and didnt see anything. They also did a little swab and it looked pretty clean, but the text they did showed and infection. I am not familiar with the test, but I assume since it was microscopic, it showed a some sort of cell count or something.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

the ear doesnt neccessarily have to be dirty inside for an infection to be present and from my personal experience, ear infections can hit quickly. its likely she already had the infection but something outside triggered far more obvious symptoms. if you're questioning your vet, get a second opinion. It never hurts to get a second opinion on something. One of my dogs had infections pretty frequently despite keeping her ears clean.


----------



## laniefly (May 25, 2012)

I think I am going to see how she does tonite and tomorrow and then on Monday if she has not improved I will take her in. This is the 1st time I have used this vet and i wasnt really impressed. I am a nurse, so I am used to people asking questions and it is GOOD for them to so they can have a clear understanding of treatments/preventions. However, I was made to feel like I was being bothersome or "dumb" by asking things. I had heard that with GSD you ahve to be especially careful with the ears and cartilidge and I asked the vet about this....his reply was " I dont know I have never had a GSD before so I am sure you are, but that is not my expertise".


----------



## Psychedelic Shepherd (Jun 11, 2012)

I wouldn't go back to that vet. They sound... well, you know. 
My old dog Snickers used to get ear infections all the time. Sometimes he would show signs over a few days, and sometimes it was sudden. It just depends on how bad it is. After a few years he would come up to you and put his head in your lap and turn his ear up so you could look at it. He hated the medicine, but he knew it made it better. It heals up pretty quickly unless it goes unchecked for a while. You can also smell it sometimes. It smells sort of like a sour trash can.  But that depends on what's causing the ear infection. It might smell a bit like yeast if that's what's causing it. Just keep an eye on her and read her body language. She'll tell you if it's feeling better or getting worse. If it's not better in a day or two try a different vet. They shouldn't be standoffish because you ask a lot of questions.


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

Jake had an ear infection at 4 months old. He was scratching at one ear for a few days and it was getting irritated with scabs. Over night he started favoring the ear and shaking his head like the ear was bothering him. We took him to the vet that day and it was confirmed to be an ear infection.

The vet gave us drops and advised that it would take approx 48 hours to start to see any improvement, which was about right. Within 8 days the infection and the irritation behind the ear were gone. Jake also wore a cone for 4 days so he couldn't irritate the ear more.


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

my pup had ear infection at 12 weeks..vet did a swab test and said it was yeast...he gave me drops and ear cleaner...took one to 2 days and my pup was better..and at 7 day recheck was all clear....but i would still switch vets by your vets actions. ive been told that if your pups ears were up they will go back up..my pups ears were never up so i had to glue


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

go to another Vet. go to an E-Vet if necessary.


----------



## laniefly (May 25, 2012)

thankyou for all the responses. She seems better today...not as much pawing or shaking of the head and plenty of appetite and is FULL of energy haha. However, she hates me putting the drops and solution in her ears. Anyone have any tips to make it a better experience?


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

i had my hubby hold lexie, while i put that long nozzle down her ear canal, she absolutely hates it, but you have to give baby her medicine


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

i gave my pup a carrott with peanut butter on it to lick and chew while i did the drops..and sometimes i still had to have someone hold him down for me


----------



## Jazmeena (Feb 9, 2012)

I would also have hubby hold her, with treats ready and in hand! We would give her one treat before the drops and one immediately after


----------



## laniefly (May 25, 2012)

thank you for the advice. I think I am more concerned because she puts up such a fuss when I do the ear dropsthat I was worried something isnt right. So it is pretty normal for them to dislike it that much? Part of the problem is that if I get the cleaning solution in, she knows what its like and doesnt want me to do the drops.Yesterday morning we had good luck trying a piece of cheese while I put the cleaning solution in and the drops, but last night when we did the second dose, she knew what was going on and threw a fit crying, whining and struggling with me. The vet showed me this way to put the drops in the ear in a certain spot and then massage them....but to be honest I am lucky if I get them IN the ear and not on me! She doesnt seem to mind me touching her ears in general, but just really hates stuff going in them.


----------

